# Grampians 2017



## NickGeee (Jun 4, 2017)

Annual easter Grampians trip went quite well this year, finally ticked off a certain species I've been wanting to see for a while!

I headed up on the Easter Friday with some mates for some camping goodness at Lake Fyans. The lake was fuller than it was last year, but still was verrrryyyy dry 
Really wanted to see some N. pictus, but as the weather was as dry as a bone I only managed some Pobbles, Ewengii and some Crinia.


Eastern banjo frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
The next day a few of my mates and I drove east for an hour to look for some stuff.
Finally found an adult Thicky in the granite hills here, near Bellellen Vic.


Thick tailed gecko (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Thick tailed gecko (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
The same night I was keen to go into Halls Gap to look for Geocrinia leavis, but as no frogs were calling back at the lake I thought it would have been a waste of time.
On Easter Sunday I made my fourth trip up to the tallest peak of the Grampians, to nail a species I've been dying to see for a while now.
Whilst walking through rocky heath I saw MULTITUDES of Whites Skink, I can't get enough of these guys!


White&#x27;s skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


White&#x27;s skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


White&#x27;s skink (Liopholis whitii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Along with whites, I saw heaps of baby P. entrecasteauxii darting around! I was looking for P. spenceri in the low branches and tree trunks, but didn't find any 
Finally got a good pic of this species, finally!


Eastern three-lined skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I headed back down to the car, and following a different path I saw a rock move out of the corner of my eye.
FLIPPING FINALLY! I was ecstatic to see the critical endangered Grampians population of Mountain Dragons! Only present on one mountain peak, my guess these lizards would have a range of only 1000-500m^2.


Mountain dragon (Rankinia diemensis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I headed back pretty happy from my haul, but had a terrible parma in Stawell there same night.
Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## nathsblueys (Jul 2, 2017)

this stuff is amazing!!


----------

